# Radio and Nav Mute - Can't un-mute..



## Mudi (Sep 13, 2004)

My Dad just bought a 2004 v10 and has somehow messed up the mute function on the car. He Now has both the Radio and the Nav muted and cannot figure out how to fix the situation. I searched the forums but didn't find anything. He needs help, doesn't like to use the computer and asked me to figure it out. I'm sure I could stumble into it if I wasn't 800 miles away. Anything you can suggest is appreciated.


----------



## herbertm (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Radio and Nav Mute - Can't un-mute.. (Mudi)*

I think that you select the music symbol and then volume and then mute.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Radio and Nav Mute - Can't un-mute.. (Mudi)*

Could he have it set on AUX? 
Take a photo of the radio in its current settings and post it. That might help.


----------



## Mudi (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks, I'll get my little brother over there and get a picture of the display..


----------

